# Ravenwing Army



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

After many years of building my Ultramarines army i wanted to go back to the first army i had when i started the hobby many, many years ago (20 ish), but having done a codex army i wanted something a little different so decided to go with a fast attack force.

To start off with i decided to paint Sammeal on his Jet Bike as it is an outstanding model. I wanted him to stand out more so i painted his armour to look like it is Bone white.

C&C more than welcome:grin:


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is a close up of his face and some of the armour, more piccies to follow when it stops raining


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice. Have you any more bikes painted? Or is it just Sammael for now?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice smooth whites mate! I am a big fan. The book needs a bit of scroll work though.


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

ItsPug said:


> Nice. Have you any more bikes painted? Or is it just Sammael for now?


Not at the moment, i have 1 FW Tempest 90% done just need to work on the wing highlights, I do have 6 bikes, 1 attck bike and a 10 man Veteran Squad built and rdy to undercoat. Gotta love the Engish summer:sarcastichand:


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Nice smooth whites mate! I am a big fan. The book needs a bit of scroll work though.


Your right about the book needing some scroll work on it, gonna go back to that when i have worked on my free hand a bit more.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I LOVE the Dark Angels and I love what you have done with your Sammael.

I am going to double what Midge said and make a recommendation for you. Below is a link to a company that makes micro pens which can be used for doing very very fine details. I use them for doing scroll work, eyes, etc. It's alot easier then trying to free hand small details like that.

http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/Micron+005+size+/+.20+mm+nib/294.0.1.1.8816.9956.8787.0.0

Have some REP for a great start and to keep you motivated...and for lovin some Dark Angels!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Cheers for that DoE will have a look see if i can get them locally, if all else Ebay here i come.......

Took some pics of the WIP stuff i have on my desk. 

Sry for the cropping still trying to get used to: 
a) my new camera
b) adding piccies to here :S

First up is a 10 man veteran Squard these will be painted as though they are in the Deathwing (and yes i know they are usually in Terminator armour but going for a different look)
The armour starts with a black undercoat. Then a base coat of Scorched brown, this will be slowly built up to Bleached bonme then the final highlight is a 50/50 mix of Bleached bone and Skull white. on Sammeal i did approximatly 10 layers before getting to the final highlight if not more (no i am not the full ticket)

Next you have 2 of the 6 RW bikes that i have, they will be mostly Black but gonna do the tabbard on the Sgt DA green, also toying with the idea of doing the Helmets a different coulur just to break up the armour, the wings on the front will be painted the same as Sammaels jetbike. Starting with ice blue working all the way up to white.

The attack bike will be painted the same as the above.

Lastly (for now) The dready will be painted as though it was a Deathwing one to fit ibn with the theme running through my head.

Until next time have a good one and REPENT!!!!!!


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just a quick update, started on my bikes this week, made the mistake to start with of trying to paint all 6 bikes and 1 attack bike in one hit, but after reading some posts in the project logs decided to cut them down into chunks, so i am concentrating on 3 bikes at a time then will do the attack bikes.

Cheers to DoE for the tip on the micronpens (cost me £9 for 4 pens but look like it will be worth it)

Also any budding DA painters you may find this link useful, i know i did.

http://theangelstalon.blogspot.com/2008/09/painting-tutorial-dark-angels-markings.html

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l582/feckwit101/DSCF1850.jpg

My first Attempt

(how do i put the pictures on this thread straight from Photobucket?)
Use the


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Great stuff mate, will be keeping an eye on this one! Also looks like it's time you got a new avatar :biggrin:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yep. Starting to look good. 
As for scroll work, a micron pen works wonders and is easier than trying to control your brush for things that tiny.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I really like the running and gunning pose for the sergeant. Also, the speeder looks very nice.

I've recently built a fortress of redemption and it almost made me want to do a DA army. It's covered in DA type iconography.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice work. What I do for photobucket it click the Direct Link to copy it, then in the post, click the "IMG" button, next to the link button, and just paste it in there.


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Guys and Galls,

Sorry been abit lazy of late but i have finally finished the 3 riderless bikes. 

Here is a piccie of one of them.


































As always C&C most welcome :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dammit! I'm doing a handful of RW bikes atm too, and you've just put mine completely to shame :threaten:

+rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Argghhh, you switched to the blockedbucket for photos.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice work. The white wings work well against the black bikes. Gonna be a nice looking force.


----------

